# Octopus Multibox Programm Fehler Meldung!



## Vikget (25. Februar 2016)

Hay leute.

Habe mir vor 2 Tagen mich selbst in WoW geworben da ich keine lust hatte auf freunde zu warten.

Ich habe mir für das Programm "Octopus" zum Multiboxing entschieden. 

Es halt alles geklappt beim Testen habe auch schon 20 Stunden gespielt und irgendwann passiert es....

Eine Fehlermeldung kommt auf wenn ich die Spiele Starten will. Ich Habe gekuckt ob ich was flasches eingestellt habe im Programm.["Eigentlich nicht"] aber seit dem klappt es nicht mehr. 

Ich habe mal die Fehlermeldung ausgeschnitten und mit gepostet.

Hab auch schon nach anderen Programmen gekuckt aber ich will dafür nix bezahlen und zu Komplex sind sie mir auch.

Würde mich Tierisch über Antworten und Hilfe freuen.

Mfg

Viktor

 

Info:

Da ich gesehen habe das Multiboxing nicht auf viel Verständnis trifft will ich nur sagen das der 2te Account auch auf den gleichen Battle.net Account ist. Also kann ich ihn weder verkaufen noch anderes damit machen. Es geht nur am Spaß an der Freude.


----------

